# Oil light on



## Payback (Jan 11, 2009)

Now I have this issue where as my oil light comes on. I have checked the oil level and its good. I last changed my oil around Sept 14th using Mobil 1 synthetic. 

Does anyone have any good checks and corrections?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Check the oil level sensor if you get a low oil level error, check the oil pressure sensor if the red oil can is flickering (indicating low oil pressure rather than level). 

Either way, watch for "stop engine oil pressure" error.


----------

